# DVD and subtitles



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

I am wondering if it is possible to rip a DVD and add a subtitle that is not available in the original material. I am almost sure it is not possible (it has to be in the original VOB files) but I prefer asking.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

It seems I am right:rolleyesno:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

It's possible, depending on what language you are referring to.

http://club.cdfreaks.com/f62/how-add-subtitles-dvd-croatian-english-tutorial-135193/


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Thank you Mike :bigsmile:


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2008)

I looked into the whole process a while back and it seemed like a whole bunch of trouble.......but yes, for sure like someone else said. It's possible to do......that link to the guide is a good one......


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2008)

Yea, you can do it. There is a special file type which is basically subtitles that you can add. You just have to find the file for the movie you want.


----------

